# Here's my new girls.......



## kimbell (Sep 17, 2008)

I just wanted to share my new girls with everyone....

Twinkie & Cuddles, Loopy Lou & Stormy.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome girls from Emily and Max...they are cuties!!

I really like their names!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 17, 2008)

VERY pretty girls!



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Marnie (Sep 18, 2008)

Cute pictures of cute donkeys, I really like your "overo"!


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 18, 2008)

Not enough pics! More please!

They are precious. I love the spots!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]ADORABLE









[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Thanks for sharing that precious picture. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## REO (Sep 24, 2008)

They are very pretty! I love them!


----------

